# Access to Trout Brook Valley threatened!



## Gremf (Jan 29, 2010)

It has come to the attention of Aspetuck Land Trust that there is quite a bit of biking taking place in Trout Brook Valley during this no biking season (January through March).   

The biking tracks have been noted all over TBV by our stewards & bikers have been stopped in the Bradley lot while taking bikes off vehicles, in spite of the posted non-biking signs.    

The trails at Trout Brook Valley badly need a rest & the continued violation of this 3 month ban runs the risk of terminating biking in TBV for all.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Some people really suck.  I hope the message gets to them!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Some people really suck.  I hope the message gets to them!



Ditto! Imagine what a wonderful MTB world it would be if all the energy spent policing, educating and repairing the damage created by rogue riders could be redirected in positive directions.


----------

